# ironstock



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's the link with the information you desire:
http://www.theironkingdom.com/Ironstock/

There rates are listed with Pre-April and post-April. Check out the pre-registration link.


----------



## evilbike (Oct 26, 2005)

my link took you right to the prices of registration. We went last year and it was free. Was just wandering why there is a charge for general admission this year. We only go on the Saturday of the weekend


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

The reason for the fee is that the fairgrounds cost money to rent and there are a lot of other costs involved in putting it together. Ironman and his wife are charitable people, but there is only so much economic burden they should bear.

BTW, for anyone looking to stay in a hotel, the reserved block of rooms at the Ramada are already sold out and there is a waiting list. The Ramada is where you want to be.

However, you might try booking a room online instead of calling the local number (hint, hint).


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

BTW, IMHO, $10 is still a great deal, even for just one day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Yes, $10 for one day or the whole weekend, including the seminars is Great!

You can't find a better way to spend the day.

Please stop by my booth and say Hi


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

You can still get rooms at the HOLIDAY INN but you have to say ur with ironstock. They had 20 left last night when i got mine. This will be my first IS and i plan on attending HauntX this Feb. Just the price itself was enought to get me to go. $10 is CHEAP. Im paying 50 for hauntx and having to fly out there and spend 100 bucks a night for the hotel. Im very happy there are places like IS to make halloween fun available for all budgets. THANKS IRONMAN


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Speaking of Seminars be sure to Catch Our Xtreme Haunt FX demo!!!!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

The all inclusive ticket for Hauntcon this year is $200! I know that is for complete VIP privileges, but even at their regular rate for the weekend, this is a steal!

Hmmmmm, planned on going to Hauntcon but didn't consider Ironstock, I will have to go check it out. I don't know how many trips I can fit into this year!
But I'm gonna try!


----------

